
The Theresa Duncan CD-ROMs (2015) - trop
http://archive.rhizome.org/theresa-duncan-cdroms/#section-1
======
davebrookshire
I worked at Magnet Interactive Studios starting during the Chop Suey days, and
into the early days of professional web site development. It was a privilege
to work with such an incredible group of creative and talented people. Those
were amazing days.

~~~
john-tells-all
hi Dave!

I remember the Quality Assurance guys _loved_ testing new Chop Suey releases,
they'd all gather around and point and laugh and had a great time. I'm glad
the games are remembered with love :)

------
EvanAnderson
That David Sedaris narrated "Chop Suey" is enough to spark my interest. The
original ISO an 180MB download from archive.org[1].

The circumstances of Theresa Duncan's death (presumed suicide at 40 y/o) and
the death of her partner Jeremy Blake[2] are chilling, and really saddening.

[1] [https://archive.org/details/chop-suey-
win31](https://archive.org/details/chop-suey-win31)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresa_Duncan#Death](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresa_Duncan#Death)

------
jccalhoun
I had never heard of these games. Very interesting to see them. The early CD-
Rom stuff is a fascinating footnote in the development of multimedia.

------
troughway
What? No love for The Magic School Bus and the early Dreamworks' Goosebumps
games?

------
JoeAltmaier
Wow. Don't click this link. A very loud child's voice blare out of your
speakers. Annoying as hell. Woke my dog.

~~~
Symbiote
She says "Hey, what's the rumpus?" at a fairly normal volume.

You should reconfigure your browser to forbid autoplaying sound if this sort
of thing is a problem to you.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
My volume was way down; this was strident and unwelcome. I'm unaware that
autoplaying is turned on in my browser. Hm.

Ok it was, fixed. Thanks!

